# new perch jointed diver



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

just finished this yesterday. approx. 9" long, will dive approx. 6'. i haven't posted for a while due to being busy . bought a boat last winter and been getting it cleaned up and refurbished.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW ! That's impressive !


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Stunning life-like work!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

I.M.H.O., you are the best swim bait maker out there hands down, your work is stunning, so life like, and smooth swimming, just an incredible combo, sure glad you dont make frogs, lol

Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice to see you're posting again, Jr.

Beautiful work. The fins you add seemed to actually have improved too.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

vc1111 said:


> Nice to see you're posting again, Jr.
> 
> Beautiful work. The fins you add seemed to actually have improved too.


WOW! Very nice detail. I was going to comment on the fins when I saw them too. What are they made out of?

And a belated welcome to the coolest site on the web!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW...I started to reach for the fillet knife when I saw that...it looks so real! A master's work to say the least!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

WoW second to none, just beautiful.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow very nice work for sure . Is this a muskie lure ?


----------

